# Warhammer Doodles



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I have a few little drawings that have built up over time and this gives them a (sort of) use.
Tell me what you think k:
Some of them are surprisingly old and the space marine I did in a history lesson:laugh:
Sadly many have disappeared or gotten torn up, thrown away etc.
LH


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

lol space marine with top hat:laugh: My doodles are usually the teacher being killed in comical ways


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Very good, I especially like the 'Squig ala lard' but the other are also good.


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> My doodles are usually the teacher being killed in comical ways


Lol mine are normally of a man made of swiss cheese called Mr cheese who sometimes appears with his similarily named wife.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

weasly said:


> Lol mine are normally of a man made of swiss cheese called Mr cheese who sometimes appears with his similarily named wife.


These two quotes are somewhat disturbing :suicide:
Anyway thanks for the comments,
LH


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

luthorharkon said:


> These two quotes are somewhat disturbing


I aim to please :laugh:


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

and pleased me you have:laugh:


----------

